# 08 Technical Assignment #8, Panning - Due April 26th.



## Battou (Apr 13, 2008)

Got a tough one for ya this week.

Due Date: Saturday April 26, 2008

This is a technical assignment to use Panning tequniques. *Panning* refers to the horizontal movement of a camera. In photography, the *panning* is used to suggest fast motion, and bring out foreground from background. 

The *panning* is achieved by keeping the subject in the same position of the frame for the duration of the exposure. The length of the exposure must be long enough to allow the background to blur with the movement of the camera as you follow the subject in the viewfinder.

As always New shots only please .


----------



## schuylercat (Apr 15, 2008)

Second curtain style - too dark out to catch it all perfectly, so I popped the flash.


----------



## SanctuS (Apr 15, 2008)

First attempt at panning...ever...taken with a Kodak Z710. I could never get it just right, but this is my best attempt...

1)


----------



## lockwood81 (Apr 26, 2008)

It drives me crazy that I cut off the bottom tire...ugh!


----------



## AVAWRX (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## JeromeMorrow (May 11, 2008)

I know it's a bit late but I haven't had a chance to take any shots until friday (blood infection). So I've only really been shooting since friday and on Saturday I was shooting at my bros. baseball game and tried my luck at some panning. C&C very welcome!


----------



## totalmajor (May 11, 2008)

SICK subaru..

is that yours or anybody you know?


----------

